# Pretty cool bike i picked up yesterday



## ratdaddy (Sep 7, 2010)

Found this on cl.has original paint and leather seatthought someone would enjoy looking at it


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice original condition and terrific find! Is this from one of the earliest model years of the Hornet?

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nice Bike!! Love Them Hornets!!*



ridingtoy said:


> Very nice original condition and terrific find! Is this from one of the earliest model years of the Hornet?
> 
> Dave




It's a later one,'57 or '58. They  were ballooners with straight-bar frames and 52T sprockets prior to '57.

Here's a '56...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1956_07.html

Here's a '57...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1957_11.html



Pat


----------



## akikuro (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm thinking this is 1958 or around there. tires are probably 26x 1/34 rather than the thicker baloon tires 26x2.125 for the earlier Hornets.
Great condition! Also the 2 tone delta headlight helps to date this as well.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 7, 2010)

1956 same year as me


----------



## gksnedden (Sep 7, 2010)

*Nice Bike*

I am always on the lookout for vintage balloon tires/middleweights on craigslist and have only found something that nice once, a 1939 Columbia. Did you get a good deal on it? I bought my Columbia for $300 which I found to be reasonable.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 7, 2010)

yes it was a good price.you have to check often and move quick.cause they wont be there long.this makes about 10 nice original bikes i have gotten from cl.of course i live 1.5 hours away from the city so we have a long drive.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2010)

ratdaddy said:


> 1956 same year as me




...Yea, 1956... twas a great year. What month old pal?


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 8, 2010)

5/30/56.........


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 8, 2010)

yea i got some of the earlier models also.we checked the numbers .i guess it was at the end of 56.anyway its hard to pass up a bike in this condition.it looks real good sitting by my tv.the lady we got it from said her son use to ride it too school and had went off to college.said he told her to sell it cause he needed the money.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice bike! You do have to act quick on CL. What city you in RatDaddy?


----------



## t4man (Sep 8, 2010)

I passed on that one, couldnt get motivated to drive to big D.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 8, 2010)

Digging 56's! My Schwinn Corvette is a Feb. 56, I've had it since 1980. Recently, I saw a never assembled frame on ebay from the same week!!!!


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 8, 2010)

dallas texas


----------

